# Meza Verde National Park?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone been down there and have any advice on what not to miss out on?
Which guided tours are better than others?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

It is super cool. The guided tours are the best part. There is quite a bit to see from walking around on top, but the really neat stuff is down in the cliffs. You probably don't have time to do both big ones. I would say just pick the one that fits your schedule best. When I was there the ruins right by the visitor center were closed. Pine house I think...


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Cliff Palace if you could only do one tour. Been close to 20 years since I've been there last, and I only live 1-1/2 hrs away :?...


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

This has actually been one of my favorite vacations. If time permits, I would suggest checking out Hovenweep Natl. Monument and maybe looking into the train ride from Durango to Silverton. If nothing else maybe drive up to Silverton and check it out. There's a mine up there that you can take a tour through. It was actually pretty neat.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

And while you're at it, head over to Durango, CO and go the the Bar D Wranglers. My preference on train rides is the Cumbres-Toltec out of Chama, NM.

If you want to do the whole Anasazi tour, you've got Hovenweep (mentioned), Aztec Ruins, and Chaco Canyon to add to Mesa Verde.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

We just went on a 4 day trip to the four corners area. Drove about 1,100 miles and hiked about 20. 
Day 1: Went to Arches NP (hiked about 9 miles)
Day 2: Did the West mesa at Mesa Verde NP (hiked about 4 miles and did two guided tours)
Day 3: Did the East mesa at Mesa Verde and then hiked around at Hovenweep NM in the afternoon. My son almost stepped on a rattler. (hiked about 6 miles and did one tour of the ruins at MNP)
Day 4: Went to Canyonland NP (Island in the sky section) Hiked only about a mile and then took the longer but more scenic drive back home.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> My son almost stepped on a rattler. (hiked about 6


:shock: Yikes! :shock:


----------

